# some vague semblance of art



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2015)

In which I mean, "hey, I've got art, look at it." Because I thought it'd be fun to post all my art for the world to see.

_"Wowzers! What dya draw, DA?"_
A whole lot of things! Sometimes fan art, sometimes little doodles, mostly just drawings I feel turned out nicely.

_"Gee willickers, how often do you post your art?"_
Whenever!

_"Golly! Can you post something now?"_
Of course!



Spoiler: Some girl, testing out that "coloring one of the sides white to give some impression of light or something" technique.














Spoiler: Nothing like a slowbeef bird to show his almost nonexistent adorableness












I take criticism, suggestions, all that jazz.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

The first one reminds me of Pearl from Steven Universe.

The birb is just too cute.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I've kind of gotten used to using to more rounded SU-like faces, so I can't blame you for seeing a resemblance.

D'aww, thanks. <3



Spoiler: Speaking of Pearl...









_"Why won't you just let me do this for you, Rose?!"_





Spoiler: Just your regular average Joe!









He's a magical human created by the universe who can manipulate reality at his whim, and while he has a lot of innocent fun with it, he's more eager to learn what it means to be a human.

I want to learn so much about animation, and when I know enough I want to make Average Joe a short little cartoon. I just love this concept so much, I really wanna do something with it.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2016)

y'know i'd like to think that after nearly a year i'd show some growth in my skills of art-ing.

guess you could call it... some vague semblance of _improvement????_ ha ha gosh dang oh darn am I snickity snack hilarious.



Spoiler: Kwamis!!















'cause shit man, I do love me some Miraculous Ladybug.





Spoiler: that one character from that one game that's like danganronpa except not and also a sequel










The proportions are a lil' wonky and all, and I feel like I didn't do the character justice with how I drew her, but jeez Phi was like my favorite one in Virtue's Last Reward, it'd be impossible _not_ to draw her!!



Criticism totally obliged! c:


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 30, 2016)

WHO'S READY FOR THEIR... uhhhhh... bimonthly update? Is that twice a month or every other month? Because you should know I mean the second one.



Spoiler: Volpina!










If you're a _~true blue follower~_ of _~my blog~_, you'd know this is what I use for my tumblr avatar! Volpina's my favorite character from my favorite show, so naturally she's my avatar!!





Spoiler: listen eddsworld will always be my jam okay so










Tom! It's debatably unfinished but this really was just practice more than anything. Still liked how it turned out though!





Spoiler: beta gem










This one's even _more_ unfinished, but jeez man I'm not tackling backgrounds just yet, I'm just tryna learn one thing at a time.



None of these are really all that recent and they've been up on my tumblr for a little while, but whatev! It's mostly just to showcase what I've been learning. For the most part I've been trying to get the hang of color theory, which you could probably see on the last two especially. I'm really liking the progress I've been making here!! c:


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 11, 2016)

Spoiler: participant 7 - diana


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 12, 2016)

how do you do this with your hands?? it's freaking amazing

To be honest, I prefer your pencil drawings over your computer ones.  I think they're just better.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 12, 2016)

heck if I know, but holy shit tysm!! :D

Oh dude same here, I've been practicing much more on paper than digitally, so paper drawings just feel so much more natural to me. But like, I don't really have a scanner so I can't make pencil drawings look all nice and neat and without totally blurry camera quality, and I don't have a tablet _or_ computer (all the "computer" ones are just done on my phone and it sucks so much holy fuckle man) so I can't really convert stuff drawn in that medium online in a way that looks and feels as natural as drawing on paper. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 24, 2016)

dankaura, could you draw me a bowl of salad


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2017)

Who's ready for their _TRIANNUAL UPDATE_ that _NEVER EXISTED_ until _NOW_




Spoiler: Mimikyu














Spoiler: Lila










Lila will always be my favorite evil fox girl alright.





Spoiler: Heather










_"He's got your handwriting down cold."_





Spoiler: Yandere-Chan










Mostly serves as a background test tbh





Spoiler: The Kwamis of Creation and Destruction










Just wanted to draw something cute for my desktop background, I might go back and make the background prettier or something.



I'm super happy with how all of these are turning out, it makes me stoked to see the progress I'm making!! c:




RedneckPhoenix said:


> dankaura, could you draw me a bowl of salad


don't worry fam, i gotchu on the next batch, swearsies


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 8, 2017)

i can't even remember if i called you "dankaura" on purpose or not


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd be disappointed in you if it _wasn't_ on purpose.


----------

